# Small square bale stacking rates 2012



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Wondering what the going rate is going to be this year for stacking small squares.

Mainly north western areas. But curious about all.

Also mainly with a balewagon.

Considering a jump to 55c/bale stacking on sight.

Have been at 50c/bale for the last 3 years.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont think your out of line to go up 10% when you've held steady over the last 3 years. Yeah the price of diesel fluctuates and is Probly as high as its ever been over those 3 years. I'm not sure but theres a good chance the price of parts to repair your stacker may have went up that much. Is the hay stacked outside or in a barn.
We have a couple stackers ourselves here outside of Houston. We put all of our squares in a barn. Around here there are not to many people that have barns tall enough for us to stack in. Although I have never done any custom stacking yet but have been asked and I assume competition for stacking is how you base your price. For me in our area, I look at how much someone would charge to hand stack it. "I think" around here it would b hard to get it done for .75. So I would charge somewhere in that range. Not sure if thats good or not but i wud much rather have stackwagon hay in my barn than hand stacked. Especially if u have to hand load it.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

We do a lot of in and out of barn stacking, I charge the same for both. Its a good way to make a wagon pay for itself.

Yes parts have gone up as well! Along with rubber for tires!

Price does go up fast if i do much travleing.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought new front tires for our 1069 last year $1200 per tire.


----------

